# Which Soft Synth for me? V Collection or Omnisphere



## Dbchops (Sep 28, 2016)

I am new to synths (not new to music production) and from what I've researched Arturia's V Collection 5 and Spectrasonics's Omnispehre 2 are the two I've been looking at, both are the same price at 500 bucks. I want to start focusing on Film score type music (mainly sci fi and horrory stuff, think 'Stranger Things' etc), atmospheric stuff, but not exclusively that. I also would like the most versatile all-around synth I could get in one package. 

OR, on the hardware side, there's a Nord Lead 2 and a Roland JP-8000 I could get, both priced at 450. 

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks

PS I do know that 'Survive,' the band that made the 'Stranger Things' soundtrack, use mainly vintage analog synths. I ain't got that money currently =p


----------



## soundgeek (Sep 28, 2016)

Omisphere


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 28, 2016)

soundgeek said:


> Omisphere


Think this thread is over now.


----------



## mac (Sep 28, 2016)

Omnisphere is the most versatile (choirs, sampled instruments etc), but IMO Arturia is heaps better for that analogue sound. 

Omnisphere - More presets. Wider range of sounds. More programming flexibility. Better arpeggiator.

Arturia - Wicked collection of synths, which can inspire you to try new things rather than being tied down to one interface. Hits the 'stranger things' sound on the head (and sounds better than Omni at doing it). Much nicer UI's to work with, IMO.

To be honest, you should get both, but start with the V-collection!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Oct 1, 2016)

Omnisphere without a doubt; one of the best and most useful synths ever made..


----------



## AmbientMile (Oct 1, 2016)

Omnisphere


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 1, 2016)

I've got both, and they serve very different purposes. For what you're asking, Omnisphere would be right. Arturia is when you want a buttload of authentic emulations and have weeks to tweak settings to get the sounds you want. With Omnisphere you're only using 1 synth, so once you learn that one you've learned it all, with Arturia you'll have to learn how every synth works.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 1, 2016)

Was your other thread not enough btw ?

Omnisphere and U-he Zebra HZ or Diva

If you get Arturia, wait for a holiday sale for better deal. But the only Arturia I only use these days is SEM-V. If you like the sounds of Stranger Things... Diva, Uno-62LX, Oddity2 are all very good.

Hardware: Access Virus or Waldorf Blofeld


----------



## Fleer (Oct 2, 2016)

And you'll be able to get the Arturia Collection V 5 for $200 or less at an upcoming sale, while Omnisphere 2 will never go much lower than $400. (PS: got and love both too.)


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 2, 2016)

You could also start with Synthmaster which is terrific. I own both Spectrasonics and Arturia but I also use Synthmaster quite a lot. If you have an iOS device, try it out on an iPad and then move to the desktop version later. The sounds are identical


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 2, 2016)

http://www.kv331audio.com/synthmasterstandardbundle.aspx


----------



## Pixelee (Oct 2, 2016)

How about zebra?


----------



## JPQ (Oct 2, 2016)

what about Tone2 Saurus 2 for analog emulation i like it more than Arturias for analog emulation i think. when we talk leads,basses at least. and no so cpu heavy like U-he Diva. but of course less flexible. i have only Saurus (old version) but i try upgrade next year it. Sometimes i like little Arturia stuff what i know their bugs makes me think again. But still they give another kind timbre for palette. Maybe SEM-V (new guis all look very nice and inspring). Saddly older Arturias have better presets to my taste sometimes i mainly want compose music not make own sounds and i dont yet have skills to do pads. Hard know which is correct setup for me. I think i still miss few sound areas in my synth sound palette. Even more other areas but this thread is only synth sounds. btw most seems say if i read correct Arturia is more analog than Omnisphere?


----------



## bryla (Oct 2, 2016)

Compared to my modular synth Omnisphere is pretty 'analogue'-sounding. It has plenty of waveforms and filter types emulating hardware units and the rest is up to modulation and effects.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 2, 2016)

bryla said:


> Compared to my modular synth Omnisphere is pretty 'analogue'-sounding. It has plenty of waveforms and filter types emulating hardware units and the rest is up to modulation and effects.


Good know. i thinked is good solution replace wide range analog synths. and has acceptable guitars and choirs etc.(this is only hobby at least now)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 2, 2016)

U-He Diva has a rep for being the best at Analogue emulation (if your CPU is up to it) and is only $179 so you might be able to get Omnisphere 2 as well...

Here's some demos of Diva from KVR's One Synth Challenge
https://sites.google.com/site/kvrosc/osc-35-diva


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 2, 2016)

As far as Arturia goes... I believe you can demo as well, can't you? I believe that is also the case for Tone2 and U-he products. All of the ones mentioned seem pretty good each in their own way, but I think it also depends on what speaks to you and inspires you to work and explore more and gives you the sounds _you're_ looking for.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 2, 2016)

Arturia ja Tone2 and U-he has demos. One problem to is Omnisphere 2 dont have demos and i dont hear much stuff what i want my "synthpop"/"ambient"/"berlin school" side. i tested Omnipshere guitars and choirs years ago one shop quickly but their speakers i dont like it much but i bet problem is not plugin becouse some youtube stuff sounds nice. Btw i really dislike stuff what i cannot demo. Even is industrial starand stuff like Omnisphere. i have little different taste than most of people.


----------



## Tysmall (Oct 2, 2016)

If you understand additive synthesis you can make anything you want with Steve Duda's serum. And at $179 you can spend the extra cash on presets if that's your thing. Omnisphere is overpriced for what it is in my unpopular opinion.


----------

